# Fiber level in food



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Fiber does increase the feeling of fullness. You could add some no-salt green beans, canned or frozen, to your dog's food to help this. We do this when our dogs act like they're starving to death.


----------



## lunamarz_31 (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks georgiapeach! That's a good idea to give a try to. Mine loves veggies and fruits.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Or stick dinner in a Kong, maybe? Won't make it a bigger dinner, but maybe taking longer over it would make it more fulfilling? 

(Sometimes I wish someone would stick MY dinner in a Kong :smile.


----------

